# τῶν καταπλεόντων



## ianis

Γεια σας. Παρακαλώ, στο παρακάτω απόσπασμα δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί "τῶν καταπλεόντων" είναι στη γενική φωνή καί όχι στη δοτική, διότι σύμφωνα με τη μετάφραση είναι σε εκείνους που ρωτούν, "τάς πύστεις ἐρωτῶντες", αν είναι ληστές. Θα κατάλαβα τη γενική φωνή ως δηλώνοντας ότι από εκείνους προέρχεται η δράση.


καὶ οἱ παλαιοὶ τῶν ποιητῶν τὰς πύστεις τῶν καταπλεόντων πανταχοῦ ομοίως ἐρωτῶντες εἰ λῃσταί εἰσιν, ὡς οὔτε ὧν πυθάνονται ἀπαξιούντων τὸ ἔργον, οἷς τε ἐπιμελὲς εἴη εἰδέναι οὐκ ὀνειδιζόντων.


----------



## ioanell

ianis said:


> Γεια σας. Παρακαλώ, στο παρακάτω απόσπασμα δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί "τῶν καταπλεόντων" είναι στη γενική φωνή πτώση καί όχι στη δοτική, διότι σύμφωνα με τη μετάφραση είναι σε εκείνους που ρωτούν, "τάς πύστεις ἐρωτῶντες", αν είναι ληστές. Θα κατάλαβα καταλάβαινα τη γενική φωνή πτώση ως δηλώνοντας εάν δήλωνε ότι από εκείνους προέρχεται η δράση.


δηλοῦσι δὲ τῶν τε ἠπειρωτῶν τινὲς ἔτι καὶ νῦν, οἷς κόσμος καλῶς τοῦτο δρᾶν, καὶ οἱ παλαιοὶ τῶν ποιητῶν τὰς πύστεις τῶν καταπλεόντων πανταχοῦ ὁμοίως ἐρωτῶντες εἰ λῃσταί εἰσιν, ὡς οὔτε ὧν πυθάνονται ἀπαξιούντων τὸ ἔργον, οἷς τε ἐπιμελὲς εἴη εἰδέναι οὐκ ὀνειδιζόντων.

αυτό, δηλ. “το ένδοξον της ληστείας”, το μαρτυρούν, [εκτός από κάποιους στεριανούς, ακόμη και τώρα]) …. καὶ οἱ παλαιοὶ τῶν ποιητῶν, οι οποίοι μέσα στους στίχους τους βάζουν ανθρώπους να ρωτούν παντού την ίδια ερώτηση στους ναυτιλλόμενους που φτάνουν στις ακτές, εάν είναι ληστές….Τούτο σημαίνει ότι ούτε εκείνοι που δέχονταν την ερώτηση θεωρούσαν ότι ήταν ταπεινωτική η πειρατεία ούτε εκείνοι που έκαναν την ερώτηση την θεωρούσαν υβριστική.

Το ουσιαστικό “τὰς πύστεις” (ερωτήσεις / ερωτήματα) αποτελεί ένα σύστοιχο αντικείμενο (ασχέτως εάν δεν είναι ομόρριζα) στη μετοχή “ἐρωτῶντες”, και όλο μαζί σημαίνει “ρωτώντας ερωτήσεις εάν… / κάνοντας-υποβάλλοντας ερωτήματα, εάν… ”

"τῶν καταπλεόντων" δεν θα μπορούσε να είναι σε δοτική καθώς το ρήμα ἐρωτάω-ῶ δέχεται αντικείμενο σε αιτιατική. Επειδή όμως η μετοχή “ἐρωτῶντες” έχει ήδη το σύστοιχο αντικείμενό της σε αιτιατική (τάς πύστεις), η μετοχή “καταπλεόντων” βρίσκεται σε γενική πτώση ως γενική αντικειμενική στο ουσιαστικό πύστεις· (<πυνθάνομαί τι τινός), και ευρύτερα αποτελεί το έμμεσο αντικείμενο της φράσης “τάς πύστεις ἐρωτῶντες”, ενώ το άμεσο αντικείμενο είναι η πλάγια ερώτηση “*εἰ λῃσταί εἰσιν*”· οπότε, “ “τάς πύστεις *τῶν καταπλεόντων* ἐρωτῶντες εἰ λῃσταί εἰσιν* …*= ἐρωτῶντες *τούς καταπλέοντας* εἰ λῃσταί εἰσιν …= κάνοντας στους ναυτικούς το ερώτημα εάν είναι ληστές…”
Βλ. LSJ τὰς πύστεις ἐρωτῶντες εἰ.. _putting_ the question, whether.., *Th.1.5*:-


----------



## ianis

ioanell said:


> δηλοῦσι δὲ τῶν τε ἠπειρωτῶν τινὲς ἔτι καὶ νῦν, οἷς κόσμος καλῶς τοῦτο δρᾶν, καὶ οἱ παλαιοὶ τῶν ποιητῶν τὰς πύστεις τῶν καταπλεόντων πανταχοῦ ὁμοίως ἐρωτῶντες εἰ λῃσταί εἰσιν, ὡς οὔτε ὧν πυθάνονται ἀπαξιούντων τὸ ἔργον, οἷς τε ἐπιμελὲς εἴη εἰδέναι οὐκ ὀνειδιζόντων.
> 
> αυτό, δηλ. “το ένδοξον της ληστείας”, το μαρτυρούν, [εκτός από κάποιους στεριανούς, ακόμη και τώρα]) …. καὶ οἱ παλαιοὶ τῶν ποιητῶν, οι οποίοι μέσα στους στίχους τους βάζουν ανθρώπους να ρωτούν παντού την ίδια ερώτηση στους ναυτιλλόμενους που φτάνουν στις ακτές, εάν είναι ληστές….Τούτο σημαίνει ότι ούτε εκείνοι που δέχονταν την ερώτηση θεωρούσαν ότι ήταν ταπεινωτική η πειρατεία ούτε εκείνοι που έκαναν την ερώτηση την θεωρούσαν υβριστική.
> Το ουσιαστικό “τὰς πύστεις” (ερωτήσεις / ερωτήματα) αποτελεί ένα σύστοιχο αντικείμενο (ασχέτως εάν δεν είναι ομόρριζα) στη μετοχή “ἐρωτῶντες”, και όλο μαζί σημαίνει “ρωτώντας ερωτήσεις εάν… / κάνοντας-υποβάλλοντας ερωτήματα, εάν… ”
> "τῶν καταπλεόντων" δεν θα μπορούσε να είναι σε δοτική καθώς το ρήμα ἐρωτάω-ῶ δέχεται αντικείμενο σε αιτιατική. Επειδή όμως η μετοχή “ἐρωτῶντες” έχει ήδη το σύστοιχο αντικείμενό της σε αιτιατική (τάς πύστεις), η μετοχή “καταπλεόντων” βρίσκεται σε γενική πτώση ως γενική αντικειμενική στο ουσιαστικό πύστεις· (<πυνθάνομαί τι τινός), και ευρύτερα αποτελεί το έμμεσο αντικείμενο της φράσης “τάς πύστεις ἐρωτῶντες”, ενώ το άμεσο αντικείμενο είναι η πλάγια ερώτηση “*εἰ λῃσταί εἰσιν*”· οπότε, “ “τάς πύστεις *τῶν καταπλεόντων* ἐρωτῶντες εἰ λῃσταί εἰσιν* …*= ἐρωτῶντες *τούς καταπλέοντας* εἰ λῃσταί εἰσιν …= κάνοντας στους
> 
> ναυτικούς το ερώτημα εάν είναι ληστές…”
> Βλ. LSJ τὰς πύστεις ἐρωτῶντες εἰ.. _putting_ the question, whether.., *Th.1.5*:-


Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ ioanell, είναι πολύπλοκο ζήτημα, αλλά νομίζω ότι το κατάλαβα χάρη στην αναλυτική σου εξήγηση. Και σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις χρήσιμες διορθώσεις.


ioanell said:


> Το ουσιαστικό “τὰς πύστεις” (ερωτήσεις / ερωτήματα) αποτελεί ένα σύστοιχο αντικείμενο (ασχέτως εάν δεν είναι ομόρριζα) στη μετοχή “ἐρωτῶντες”, και όλο μαζί σημαίνει “ρωτώντας ερωτήσεις εάν… / κάνοντας-υποβάλλοντας ερωτήματα, εάν… ”


Δεν ήξερα για το σύστοιχο αντικείμενο που, από ό'τι έμαθα, χρησιμοποιείται ακόμη και σήμερα, κυρίως στην Κύπρος, είναι "το δεύτερο μπογιάντισμα" όπως λένε σε αυτό το βίντεο μάθημα. Είναι πιο δύσκολο όταν εμφανίζεται ως επίθετο ή αντωνυμία.

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το ίδιο φαινόμενο της επανάληψης συμβαίνει στο ποίημα του Παρμενίδη:

ὧδε δε *ἔπος φάτο *καὶ με προσηύδα.

τὴν δή *τοι φράζω* παναπευθέα ἔμμεν ἀταρπόν.


----------



## ioanell

ianis said:


> το σύστοιχο αντικείμενο...χρησιμοποιείται ακόμη και σήμερα




ὧδε δε *ἔπος φάτο *καὶ με προσηύδα.

Το *ἔπος *είναι εσωτερικό αντικείμενο του αποτελέσματος και όχι σύστοιχο αντικείμενο, επειδή δεν προέρχεται από την ίδια ρίζα με το ρήμα *φάτο (φημί)* ούτε από κάποιο άλλο ρήμα με συγγενή σημασία. 

τὴν δή *τοι φράζω* παναπευθέα ἔμμεν ἀταρπόν.

Το *τοι* (Δωρ. Ιων. και Επικ. αντί _σοί_, δοτ. ενικ. του _σύ_· πάντα εγκλιτ.) δεν είναι σύστοιχο αντικείμενο του *φράζω* αλλά το έμμεσο αντικείμενό του. Το άμεσο είναι: τὴν (=_ταύτην_)…παναπευθέα ἔμμεν ἀταρπόν.


----------



## ianis

ioanell said:


> ὧδε δε *ἔπος φάτο *καὶ με προσηύδα.
> 
> Το *ἔπος *είναι εσωτερικό αντικείμενο του αποτελέσματος και όχι σύστοιχο αντικείμενο, επειδή δεν προέρχεται από την ίδια ρίζα με το ρήμα *φάτο (φημί)* ούτε από κάποιο άλλο ρήμα με συγγενή σημασία.


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ ioanell.

Αλλά ἔπος προέρχεται από τη ρίζα του ἔπω που είναι συνώνυμο του ρήματος φημί, ή όχι;


ioanell said:


> τὴν δή *τοι φράζω* παναπευθέα ἔμμεν ἀταρπόν.
> 
> Το *τοι* (Δωρ. Ιων. και Επικ. αντί _σοί_, δοτ. ενικ. του _σύ_· πάντα εγκλιτ.) δεν είναι σύστοιχο αντικείμενο του *φράζω* αλλά το έμμεσο αντικείμενό του. Το άμεσο είναι: τὴν (=_ταύτην_)…παναπευθέα ἔμμεν ἀταρπόν.


Τοι μπορεί να σημαίνει "επιτρέπει μου να σου πω" :

(discourse particle, assuring the listener that what the speaker says is true, or implying the listener knows it is true) let me tell you, you see, certainly τοι - Wiktionary
Εδώ καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν προέρχεται από την ίδια ρίζα αλλά νόμισα λάθος ότι ίσως είναι μια αντωνυμία.


----------



## ioanell

ianis said:


> Αλλά ἔπος προέρχεται από τη ρίζα του ἔπω που είναι συνώνυμο του ρήματος φημί, ή όχι;



Στην αρχαία ελληνική της προκλασικής, της κλασικής αλλά και της ελληνιστικής εποχής δεν απαντάται ρήμα *ἔπω. Θεωρείται ότι είναι κατασκεύασμα κάποιου επικού ποιητή του 3ου αι. π.Χ. με το όνομα Νίκανδρος, ο οποίος από τον β΄ αόριστο (του λέγω) εἶπον θέλησε να καινοτομήσει πλάθοντας ενεστώτα ἔπω με τη σημασία λέγω, ομιλώ, απαγγέλλω και παραθέτοντας τον τύπο ἔπουσιν στα έργα του Αλεξιφάρμακα και Θεριακά. 

Βλ. 
1. LIDDELL-SCOTT-JONES, A GREEK-ENGLISH LEXICON                        “Prob. invented by Nic., as pres. of εἶπον” 

2. THE BRILL DICTIONARY OF ANCIENT GREEK: “to speak only  3rd pL έπουσι (v)”

3. ROBERT BEEKES, ETYMOLOGICAL DICTIONARY OF GREEK: “ ETYM Artificial present of εἶπον.”

Συνεπώς, και με δεδομένο μάλιστα ότι ο Παρμενίδης έζησε τον  6ο-5ο αι. π.Χ. και ο Νίκανδρος τον 3ο αι. π.Χ., δεν πρέπει να τίθεται θέμα προέλευσης ή συγγένειας της λέξης ἔπος με αμάρτυρο ρήμα * ἔπω.



ianis said:


> Τοι μπορεί να σημαίνει "επιτρέπει μου να σου πω" :
> 
> (discourse particle, assuring the listener that what the speaker says is true, or implying the listener knows it is true)





Το μόριο τοι μεταφράζεται βεβαίως και ως εγκλιτ. μόριο που χρησιμεύει στην έκφραση πεποίθησης ή πίστης του λέγοντος σ' αυτό που λέει, δηλ. ως “άφησέ με, επίτρεψέ μου να σου πω, βεβαίως, πράγματι”, αλλά είναι και δωρ., ιων. και επικ. τύπος της δοτικής ενικού της προσωπικής αντωνυμίας σύ, αντί σοὶ (βλ. Αποτελέσματα για: "τοι"), οπότε κάλλιστα μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ως το έμμεσο αντικείμενο του φράζω.


----------



## ianis

ioanell said:


> Στην αρχαία ελληνική της προκλασικής, της κλασικής αλλά και της ελληνιστικής εποχής δεν απαντάται ρήμα *ἔπω. Θεωρείται ότι είναι κατασκεύασμα κάποιου επικού ποιητή του 3ου αι. π.Χ. με το όνομα Νίκανδρος, ο οποίος από τον β΄ αόριστο (του λέγω) εἶπον θέλησε να καινοτομήσει πλάθοντας ενεστώτα ἔπω με τη σημασία λέγω, ομιλώ, απαγγέλλω και παραθέτοντας τον τύπο ἔπουσιν στα έργα του Αλεξιφάρμακα και Θεριακά.
> 
> Βλ.
> 1. LIDDELL-SCOTT-JONES, A GREEK-ENGLISH LEXICON                        “Prob. invented by Nic., as pres. of εἶπον”
> 
> 2. THE BRILL DICTIONARY OF ANCIENT GREEK: “to speak only  3rd pL έπουσι (v)”
> 
> 3. ROBERT BEEKES, ETYMOLOGICAL DICTIONARY OF GREEK: “ ETYM Artificial present of εἶπον.”
> 
> Συνεπώς, και με δεδομένο μάλιστα ότι ο Παρμενίδης έζησε τον  6ο-5ο αι. π.Χ. και ο Νίκανδρος τον 3ο αι. π.Χ., δεν πρέπει να τίθεται θέμα προέλευσης ή συγγένειας της λέξης ἔπος με αμάρτυρο ρήμα * ἔπω.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Το μόριο τοι μεταφράζεται βεβαίως και ως εγκλιτ. μόριο που χρησιμεύει στην έκφραση πεποίθησης ή πίστης του λέγοντος σ' αυτό που λέει, δηλ. ως “άφησέ με, επίτρεψέ μου να σου πω, βεβαίως, πράγματι”, αλλά είναι και δωρ., ιων. και επικ. τύπος της δοτικής ενικού της προσωπικής αντωνυμίας σύ, αντί σοὶ (βλ. Αποτελέσματα για: "τοι"), οπότε κάλλιστα μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ως το έμμεσο αντικείμενο του φράζω.


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ ioanell. Η έκδοση που έχω του LSJ όχι μόνο δεν το αναφέρει αλλά στο λήμμα του έπος αναφέρει το ἔπω σαν να ήταν το ρήμα από πού προέρχεται, και το εἶπον αναφέρει ως αόριστος του ἔπω. Υποθέτω ότι είναι εκδοχή γραμμένη πριν από την ανακάλυψη του γεγονότος.
​


----------

